
Ask HN: What is a way of making residual income with $5K a month? - hanyoon
My friends and I have decided that we are sick of living paycheck-to-paycheck. We want to start a business together that would bring us residual income. I have a few ideas, but I am all ears if you have any suggestions.<p>A little about me: I am highly knowledgeable in HTML&#x2F;CSS&#x2F;JS, website development, wordpress, graphic design, online marketing, and social marketing. I&#x27;ve worked with companies such as ARCO Gas, AMPM, HiteJinro, Ballantines Whiskey, and the LA Dodgers.<p>I have experience and understanding of the current state of the web and effective marketing.<p>An idea: buy cheap high quality phone cases from China<p>* The $5K &#x2F; mo would give us a variety of cases to choose from, as well as bulk discounts. Obviously, we would start small to test the market, maybe invest $1K in inventory<p>* Simple, modern website that makes purchasing easy on the web and mobile<p>* Highly targeted market. Example: (Item: a Justin Beiber case) Facebook ad target teenage girls in the USA who have liked Justin&#x27;s facebook page<p>* Analytics, A&#x2F;B testing, whatever I can do to maximize profits<p>* Sell $1 cases for ~$10; should result in very high ROI<p>* Even though the case market is saturated, with targeted ads I&#x27;m thinking it would be possible.<p>Any other ideas?<p>edit: Don&#x27;t get whats with all the downvotes :&#x2F; We are legitimately trying to start something that would help us get out of living paycheck to paycheck, and are simply open to hearing ideas. Isn&#x27;t this what the whole entrepreneurial spirit is about?
======
buro9
Go to a local dentist, look at how they do things like X-Rays.

What you will find is that they pay GBP 20k+ for an X-Ray machine that
connects via USB Dongle to an old Windows machine... really old.

You'll also find that all of their equipment is old copies of Windows, in
dusty long-unsupported equipment.

Sell a service, that virtualises all of this and that you manage. Charge them
GBP 250 per month for it, on top of any capital expenditure up to GBP 3k for
the host server (probably on-site as a Dentist shouldn't go down when an
internet connection goes down).

Now go round the other dentists in the area and repeat until you have 20
dentists on-board.

You now have GBP 5k per month in residual income, for hardware that will take
minimal effort to support, and for images of Windows taken from existing
machines that are now backed-up.

The lesson here: You're probably looking for some complex and advanced
solution that you can automate to great fortune!... but actually there's a lot
of money just begging to be given to people who solve the simplest stuff in
fields where the computing skill is very very low but the expectations of
computing and value from it is very high.

Your profit exists in that space. No-one is doing the simple stuff in those
fields.

Other ideas: Beauty/Hair Salon booking systems that work inside the
hairdresser and whose web and automated phone system actually works too
(Twilio + Google Apps (for Calendar and Google Contacts) + a website will do
this with medium effort - it's a small integration project).

The other lesson here: It's not doing stuff that is hard, but selling it.

~~~
ryanackley
_actually there 's a lot of money just begging to be given to people who solve
the simplest stuff in fields where the computing skill is very very low but
the expectations of computing and value from it is very high._

This is true...but dentistry is not one of those fields. There are many
companies that already do IT for dentistry. Source: my uncle is a dentist. He
has been with the same company since 2004.

~~~
buro9
The last time I was in my local dentist I was the first patient of the day and
the Windows machine needed rebooting as it didn't see the USB dongle. We got
chatting about the fact that it was Windows XP, and her fear that the machine
would die but she couldn't upgrade as that specific X-Ray machine was only
supported by Win XP (and wasn't purchased too many years ago - the company
selling the X-Ray dongle provided the whole solution).

I thought of the above solution whilst there, asked her if anyone did such a
thing, and the answer was no-one she knew of. I'm happily employed, but she
was fairly desperate to pay that much immediately if it could mitigate the
risk of that equipment failing on her suddenly and with a very expensive bill.

~~~
Scarblac
X-Ray machines are probably heavily regulated, would it even be legal for a
third party to change that hardware setup?

~~~
TurnipTheBeet
Most of the machines that you'll find in a small office are actually two
separate devices. There's the x-ray emitter and an x-ray sensor. The sensor
replaces the x-ray film that had to be manually developed, and is often just a
USB device that integrates with whatever imaging application is in place. The
sensors can be installed by anyone for the most part.

------
Guest192038
Why not work backwards and start making sales before you have stock, so you
know if the business is possible, and if so, what kind of margins you're
working with to pay for advertising, inventory, fullfilling orders, packing,
shipping, wages, rent, etc?

For example, setup your online store and buy your Facebook ad campaign for
teen girls, and try to sell them the Justin Beiber case that you could
potentially order from China. When they go through the order process, inform
them it's 'out of stock', and flag a potential sale in your database. Now,
analyze the numbers, look at how much your ad campaign costed, how many
potential sales you generated, how much it would cost to order those actual
cases from China, how much it would cost to ship them, etc, and see if the
business makes sense. If so, start with a small batch of inventory as you
said, you'll get more experience with the entire process, any hidden costs or
time involved you overlooked, and go from there.

~~~
pc86
If you are willing to invest a slightly higher amount to test the waters, you
can buy a small batch (e.g. 100 units) but sell at the large batch price (e.g.
what you would if you had 10k units). You will lose money overall but if your
100 units sell out in 3 days you might not lose as much sleep placing that
order for 10k units.

Depending on the product the variance in price between a small order and a
large order can greatly influence perceived demand.

------
will_pseudonym
-please put up an email address in your profile if you want people to contact you. And trust me--if you're starting a business, email just became your new best friend.

-read everything @patio11 has ever written. Use your brain and research ability to understand his wisdom. Ignore this advice at your own peril.

-start high end markets first. Better margins, better customers.

-think about what products suck! Talk to affluent friends, ask them that question. If you don't have affluent friends, go make them. Your life and this endeavor will be amazing if you do. Trust me on this. Just make sure they're good people. If you can't tell the difference, that's your side job. Learn how to tell the difference.

-bite your tongue. I'm serious, literally bite it. Listen to what ppl are telling you--it could be your next product! Biting your tongue is like a phones mute button. You should be using both to become a much better listener. I started an interruption/swearing jar with my fiancé to break myself of those habits faster. It's tough but super rewarding.

-learn sales. Frank bettger (how I raised myself from failure to success in selling). Dale Carnegie (how to win friends and influence people).

-improve yourself. Sleep 8-9 hours. If you use an alarm clock you're doing life wrong :D, diet (quality and quantity. Whole > processed * 1000. no sugar.) exercise. Move fast, lift heavy things. Sign up for Charlie Hoehn's anti anxiety course. Assuming you're a guy, check out The Mating Grounds and Helping Joe. They'll help you improve your life immeasurably. Sign up for talk therapy. If strapped for cash, group therapy is very effective and inexpensive.

-pay attention to the world around you. The problems to solve will present themselves.

-Don't force anything. It'll hurt to get the round peg into the square hole, and you might lose a finger in the process. NB: Your finger is your happiness.

-cut out negative people, but don't create a Hooli yes-man echo chamber.

-watch randy Pausch - the last lecture. And Randy Pausch - time management.

-email if you need help! I'm an extremely generous person.

~~~
orthoganol
There is probably some valuable information there but anyone who recommends
Tucker Max seriously should be taken with a grain of salt (if not simply
disregarded).

People love to posture like they know it all (usually not the tech founders
that HN funds)... Look for little things like recommending Tucker Max that
suggest maybe they are in fact posturing, because they're trying to grow their
brand here or whatever reason. Sorry to sound so harsh.

~~~
will_pseudonym
If you don't mind me asking, what is wrong with Tucker Max?

I was, perfectly honestly, hurt by your harsh words. I'm trying to search to
figure out what I've done to wrong you, and I'm struggling. Can you help me
understand what our shared goal is in this conversation so I have the right
frame of reference to continue this conversation, if we are to have it?

EDIT: added comma for clarity

~~~
Chris2048
Damn sealion...

[http://wondermark.com/1k62/](http://wondermark.com/1k62/)

~~~
will_pseudonym
That's hilarious. :) I'll continue to play my sea lion role as necessary
though. As the manatee was born to be gentle and kind, so shall I kindly
respond to close minded internet commenters. Like an Internet Amish, I shall
turn the other cheek.

------
socialist_coder
The reason you are getting down voted is because of the wording in your title.
"Sure-fire" invokes bullshit get rich quick schemes, the opposite of what the
"entrepreneurial spirit" is about.

If there was a sure fire way to generate $5k profit monthly, everyone would do
it, and then it would not be profitable anymore. That's just basic market
equilibrium.

If you really just want some ideas, don't use the "sure-fire" language.

~~~
hanyoon
I misused the word "sure-fire," I stand corrected. My philosophy in a sure-
fire way of creating a profitable SaaS or even a simple software is to find an
inefficiency in the way businesses are run. However, seldom get to hear the
needs of small business owners whom most likely do not have the budgets to
invest in a new system. It's usually the "big gun" corporations that have the
ability to spend sacks of money to fix their inefficiencies.

TL;DR: Small business/startup owners, what is one simple software/service
which would seem to be 1) cheap to implement; 2) easy to implement, that you
wish you had?

~~~
dang
Ok, we took "sure-fire" out of the title.

~~~
hanyoon
Pretty cool that you can do that! Thank you :)

------
MarkCole
If someone had a "sure-fire way" of making an extra $5k a month, I don't think
they would be keen to share them.

In my opinion the case market is pretty saturated, and it's a hit or a miss
about whether you get anywhere with it, or just lose your money. You say with
targeted FB ads you can do it, but you need to get one customer for every $9
you spend, that's not a lot.

If you're looking to start a business, I'd highly suggest building/selling
something that you can sell for much higher than $10. More in the region of
$100 - $500. The plus side of this if you need to make fewer sales to reach
your target.

You have skills that could make you an extra $5k a month and more, that would
be much easier than peddling cheap phone cases. Take on additional consulting
project for example?

Or optionally, follow the advice of many financial bloggers and simply cut
your outgoings to prevent the living paycheck-to-paycheck situation.

------
olivierduval
\- "invest $1K in inventory" => no, start with orders THEN buy what's
ordered...

\- "Justin Beiber case" => warning: you can't use people (or pictures or
cartoon or...) images like that... and the rights can be pretty high

\- "$1 cases for ~$10" => didn't you forget taxes, delivery, lost,... business
is not: sell $10 - buy $1 = profit $9

Well... I think you should take a look at the business side

~~~
julius
In this case you need to buy inventory first. Buying from China means shipping
takes weeks. And you need to get some samples shipped first, to choose your
manufacturer.

Your customers will not want to wait for their phone case for 8 weeks.
Shipping phone cases one-by-one from China is obviously out of the question as
well.

You also need to buy the Justin Bieber rights, before taking orders.

Also do not forget to setup with a fulfillment partner. You do not want to
send out 1000 packages yourself.

Having $9 per case to work with is not too bad. Depending on the costs of the
shipping (china+fulfillment) and licence, the numbers might still work out.

But I am not too sure on the advertisement side of things. A customer might be
too expensive.

~~~
Symbiote
On eBay, for $1.49 including delivery from Hong Kong, one Justin Bieber phone
case [1]. There's an even cheaper one for $1.39, but Bieber looks younger, so
I guess that's old stock.

I buy stuff this way, typically when I don't need it urgently. I've bought
phone cases, memory cards, small electronics — they have to be under €10, so
they don't incur a customs charge. [3] Delivery often takes a month (by ship),
but sometimes I'm lucky and it's just a few days, presumably there was space
on a plane.

The competition is the 95% of sellers based in the US, who are selling the
same cases for $10 with much faster delivery. [2]

The idea seems to rely on people not shopping around, since

[1] [http://www.ebay.com/itm/Justin-Bieber-Cute-Hard-Phone-
Cover-...](http://www.ebay.com/itm/Justin-Bieber-Cute-Hard-Phone-Cover-Case-
fits-Apple-Iphone-4-4s-4G-/151898280974)

[2] [http://www.ebay.com/bhp/justin-bieber-phone-
case](http://www.ebay.com/bhp/justin-bieber-phone-case)

[3] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-
value_consignment_relief](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-
value_consignment_relief)

------
PlzSnow
I'm a bit horrified at the naivety of this post. I think the best thing you
can do is just try it, with the presumption it will fail. Then learn the
lessons why it didn't work and try and try again.

At some point you will realise that the notion there's a "sure-fire way to
$5K" is completely absurd.

Some random notes on your idea anyway:

\- No-one buys from independent websites, only Amazon, eBay, etsy etc

\- You will get no traffic to your website

\- Phone cases are a commodity, there is no chance you can charge higher than
Amazon

\- Buying Facebook traffic to sell $10 items doesn't work economically

\- Justin Beiber will close down your website with cease and desist

\- You will end up with a 1000 cases that you can't even sell for 99c

\- The real money is in value-added high-price items, or in selling services

~~~
sharemywin
been there done that. Tried Facebook advertising with a service gave up after
zero leads where google was 10x cheaper. Ebay good luck they blocked me for
saying my cases worked with ipads. even though I tried to explain that's not
trademark violation. bought sites on flippa traffic slowly degrades(and
adsense revenue) unless you pump money into it. tried building an affiliate
site that aggregates Chinese wholesale sites(aliexpress,dx.com etc) and ebay
so I could find the cheapast price. Tried monetizing with viglink.com made no
money from them and a little from ebay affiliate program. spent couple dollars
a day at 10 cent clicks wasted $300. my next idea will work for sure
though...lol...

------
diverted247
At the start of every month, buy $350 of the S&P500. At year 40, you should
have over $1M and at year 50 over $2M.

[https://vestu.com/articles/how_to_make_1m/](https://vestu.com/articles/how_to_make_1m/)

~~~
darkr
That doesn't take into account inflation. Presuming you do keep paying
$350/month and not increasing that with inflation, that gives you
$1,229,998.43 for 40 years.

If you apply the same U.S inflation rate as seen from 1965 > 2015 to cover a
40 year period, that gives you a cumulative inflation rate of -86.7%, leaving
you with the equivalent value in todays money of $163,249.36

You might be a millionaire in 40 years, but you're not going to be rich..

~~~
diverted247
Inflation 1926-2014 was 2.93% annualized Inflation 1970-2014 was 4.15%
annualized Via IA-SBBI in Morningstar.

You are correct that inflation plays a big role, it always has, it always
will. One argument for equites is in their ability to digest inflation
(raising prices and returning ever higher earnings). There are many choices
here, some simple (S&P500) and some more advanced. End of the day, if you are
not making a return ahead of inflation, you are falling behind.

Here is a snapshot of annualized returns from IA-SBBI:
[https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7gmcynm3tggnrw/Screenshot%202015-...](https://www.dropbox.com/s/l7gmcynm3tggnrw/Screenshot%202015-12-16%2008.22.00.png?dl=0)

[https://VestU.com](https://VestU.com) provides investment courses, model
portfolios, webinars for individual investors. We launch in Jan 2016 and are
finishing up the courses now. The material is based on our co-founders
experience managing investments at the B level for endowments (University of
Texas System), Boards (BHI,CAM), and foundations (Meadows Foundation, Others)
for over 40+ years.

------
mgirdley
I see this done all the time:

Build websites for a couple dozen clients. Charge hosting fees and maintenance
each month to keep sites live.

Marking up AWS hosting to $50 / mth and charging some hourly here and there at
$100 / hr adds up quickly.

~~~
mipapage
That only lasts so long until the client figures out they are being fleeced.
My wife hawks those businesses that are way overpaying for their web hosting
and the like (maintenance each month to keep sites live).

~~~
morganvachon
Indeed, I've found the sweet spot for managing and hosting a website for a
small business or individual to be around $10/month and I net maybe
$5/month/client out of that after hosting fees and time invested. There's a
plethora of "build it yourself" hosts out there who use economies of scale to
offer simple shared hosting for under $5/month with a site builder engine
that's good enough for the masses. Look at A Small Orange[1] as a great
example of how to thrive while offering a good but cheap service.

It can be done, but given the small scale it's basically pocket money, not any
sort of real income, unless you can build a brand and scale it up. That's the
secret sauce: Marketing.

[1] [http://asmallorange.com](http://asmallorange.com)

------
onion2k
_Isn 't this what the whole entrepreneurial spirit is about?_

No.

"Entrepreneurial spirit" is abut identifying a problem that people have and
providing a solution it, and then building a sustainable business around that
solution. It's not just cobbling together something so you can cash in.

 _Even though the case market is saturated, with targeted ads I 'm thinking it
would be possible._

The first thing you should do is research the cost of those adverts. Highly
targeted adverts are valuable, and consequently they're expensive. I wouldn't
be surprised if an ad targeting young women with an interest in Justin Beiber
on Facebook will cost upwards of $2 each time someone clicks, so you'll be
needing a to get upwards of a 20% conversion ratio just to cover the $10
you're planning to charge, and that's before any other costs. That's not a
sustainable business.

~~~
MoOmer
Actually, that's the start-up fantasy. In the real world, the vast majority of
entrepreneurs create their business out of necessity - not out of some lofty
goals to improve anyone else's situation.

Source: helped a professor with research on entrepreneurship and small
business teamwork for 2 years.

------
someone12345125
"Even though the case market is saturated, with targeted ads I'm thinking it
would be possible." I spent a bit of time in this market years ago... YEARS
Ago... Don't enter it. Your thoughts that targeted ads will work prove to me
that you're not actually that knowledgeable in digital marketing. If you think
that you're going to discover some magic formula to sell these cases that all
of the cell phone case creators (including the phone manufacturers) in
addition to amazon and much more haven't done and with an unbranded no name
business and phone - you're fucking wrong.

------
gambiting
Like.....absolutely surefire? I can only think of one - borrow $$$, buy a
large warehouse/commercial building in a popular part of town, pay it off
within 5-10 years either by renting it out/running a business that at least
pays for the loan payments, then once it's paid off just rent it out - if it's
large enough you will easily get residual income of $5k/month or more. That's
like the only _guaranteed_ way with >90% chance of happening. Anything else is
a much larger risk and depends on you knowing how to run a company.

------
johnorourke
Business is hard. Anything of value takes effort and time. Read "The Lean
Startup" and "The 4 hour work week". And whatever you do, don't build a
website - a website is not a business. Start with eBay, then try something
like Shopify once things get better, and spend your money testing ideas and
assumptions.

------
Kiro
What's up with the edit? You can't downvote submissions (afaik?) so what are
you referring to?

~~~
biot
Despite hanyoon being an HN user for ~5 years, it's apparently the first time
they've noticed that all text submissions are displayed as low contrast,
similar to a downvoted comment. Even the ever-popular "Who's Hiring?" posts
display the text identically.

~~~
gcb0
ha. i only browser with a stylish extension that turn every web sites white on
black with decent contrast. never noticed that either.

------
Silhouette
Generating $5K/month in _revenues_ is a respectable achievement for a new
business. It's more traction than many new businesses will ever achieve, and
of course most new businesses will fail.

If you're talking about _spending_ $5K/month in costs to run your business,
and then presumably on top of that the value of the time that you and your
friends are putting in, then you need way more than $5K/month in revenues to
make a significant profit.

If it was that easy, everyone would be doing it. Unfortunately, as others have
said, a lot of the assumptions implicit in your post are wildly unrealistic.

------
GFischer
Based on your skillset, and some suggestions posted here, one possibility to
generate recurring revenue would be to leverage your "highly targeted
marketing" abilities and offer them to existing merchants, instead of trying
to learn to do it yourself.

You could either resell / drop ship, or (better IMO) partner with the
merchants, maybe on a commision basis? (no upfront cost for them, recurring
revenue for you).

------
mipapage
Your idea is somewhat like Hawkers Sunglasses here in Spain. If you can read
Spanish, check this out it is packed full of what you are trying to do, except
they made way more money:
[http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnologia/2015-04-06/hawkers-...](http://www.elconfidencial.com/tecnologia/2015-04-06/hawkers-
gafas-de-sol_753986/)

------
jackcosgrove
Buy a couple duplex properties in an inexpensive midwestern or southern state.
You'll have to save up some money to do this, and depending on that amount
your margins may be nonexistent. Being a landlord is a lot less work than
running a business and far less speculative, and the profit margins show it.
But you asked about income, not profit.

~~~
lumberjack
Why go for less populated areas? It seems to me that that would increase the
risk since it will is easier for a small town to start dropping in population
as opposed to a big town. Also land is cheaper and there is more room for
development so less people need to rent.

~~~
jackcosgrove
Not small towns, but medium sized cities. Margins are higher in places like
Columbus, Ohio compared to Los Angeles because property is cheaper.

Here is a heat map for rental returns.
[http://www.realtytrac.com/content/news-and-opinion/best-
and-...](http://www.realtytrac.com/content/news-and-opinion/best-and-worst-
markets-for-rental-returns-heat-map-8023)

------
floydax
As someone that tried a similar idea with imported phone cases I won't
recommend this path at all. It can be possible, but there are several
challenges with this market. There is too much competition, the amount of
stores and private sellers that exist will crush the profit margin and some of
these private sellers aren't paying any taxes at all.

Another major challenge is the hundreds of devices and colors that exist and
that you will have to stock in order to fullfil the orders on a timely manner.

Finding reliable suppliers is also a challenge, I've had a few experiences
with chinese suppliers that I've found on Alibaba and they weren't the best.
Inconsistent product quality, incorrect models\amounts shipped, lack of proper
invoicing which made me have some issues with customs along with additional
fees.

I tried some targeted ads with several groups, but it didn't help.

------
sireat
You sound naive but hopefully well intentioned.

You need an edge, I do not think your skills in making a modern website are
enough of an edge (when eBay and Amazon already make purchasing very easy)
when it comes to selling products.

If you do not have an edge you need to find a rising tide (from rising tide
lifts all boats). At this stage Justin Bieber or phone cases are not a rising
tide.

Let me give you an example of an edge:

In 2000 before the first internet bubble popped my Japanese-American friend
made $3k net monthly selling hentai DVD boxes on Yahoo Japan.

How did he do it? I hooked him up with a distributor in Florida who was
dumping a large quantity of $49.95 retail price 3DVD hentai boxes for $7-8ea
if taken in quantity 100+.

My friend sold them for $90 each on Yahoo Japan and he sold about one a day.

So why did this arbitrage work so well?

Because of 2-punch, my access to the liquidator and my friend's access to
Yahoo Japan and realization that $90 for average hentai series without
pixelation would be a good deal in Japan (surely breaking a few decency laws
in Japan).

It was the realization that the Japanese release of the DVD was censored and
the American was not was what gave the extra pricing power.

By comparison my US based anime store sold only a few copies at $20-30 in US
because it was a very average series.

So theoretically my Japanese friend could have made money even buying at
American retail and selling in Japan albeit the risks would have been greater.

I think Yahoo Japan cracked down on this and also the low price DVDs also
dissappeared.

Another story: There was a kid from Australia here on HN a few years ago who
made very good money in mid 2005-6 selling imitation iPods (buying wholesale
in China) on eBay. He was not misrepresenting them as iPods but people though
they were. Eventually Apple enforcement got stronger + Chinese sellers started
selling them themselves and the business dried up.

His edge was the rising boat of people still clamoring for iPods pre smart
phones + average buyers confusion that iPod was not a generic term.

This is Economics 101 whenever there is a huge value capture, there will be
new entrants in the market.

The darker side is tha often the value capture comes from breaking a law
somewhere. You need to ask yourself whether you can live with this.

------
zhte415
For anyone else thinking 'buy XXX from China' T-Shirts are a great case to
learn from: Import quality generic T-shirts in bulk at extremely low cost,
then do the branding / dying locally to respond to customer demand. Virtually
no risk. Aggressive marketing works in the T-shirt (and other generic
clothing) business to discover (key: discover, not compete in. Once
discovered, they're gone as of days or weeks) markets/interests in a very
short (2-3 day) turnaround time.

Phone cases... seriously though...

------
lumberjack
2M in rentable real estate should do it.

------
mod
I think that the vast majority of the comments think you want to earn
$5k/month, not that you want advice on how to invest $5k/month into your own
business.

The wording is unclear--I had to re-read your title to understand that when I
entered the thread.

------
alinhan
I have another idea for a product that you could import and sell, instead of
phone cases from China.

I don't know how to contact you directly, so maybe you can drop me an email.
My email address is: my HN username at yahoo dot com.

------
walkbmc
Kudos i say, Ive always wanted to quit my job and start/build a business!!

------
reboog711
If you want a sure fire way..

Put 3 million in an stock market index fund. In most years you will get at
least a 2% increase, which is $60K (or $5K a month).

Getting the initial capital for this is easier said than done.

~~~
sharemywin
kinda like best way to make a million dollars in a restaurant ... start with
2m...

~~~
pizzeys
My favourite Branson quote, though it may well have been an old adage he
repeated, of course.

"If you want to be a Millionaire, start with a billion dollars and launch a
new airline."

~~~
sharemywin
that's pretty good.

------
circlefavshape
"Don't get whats with all the downvotes"

You are asking a pretty daft question. There is no sure-fire way of making a
residual income

------
pc86
> _cheap high quality_

Pick one.

------
chillydawg
Get a job that pays $5k/mo?

